

A Day in the Future - zachwaugh
http://www.raptitude.com/2011/01/a-day-in-the-future/

======
bergie
Excellent combination of the wonders of the modern age, and the ills rising
from the comfort we live in. I would suggest to everybody here: go and fix
something that is broken, or go and build something. Something that isn't
software. A car, a radio, a house.

